# Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?



## DaxTrose (10. September 2010)

*Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Hallo, eigentlich ist der Threadtitel schon die eigentliche Frage. Aber um noch mal etwas genauer darauf einzugehen, beschreibe ich mal, warum mir diese Frage am Herzen liegt.
Ich habe letztes Jahr ein kleines ITX-System zusammen gebaut und dafür das PurePower 300W genommen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Lüfter unangenehme Klackergeräusche machte. Da das Netzteil so günstig war, habe ich auf ein einschicken und Umtauschaktion verzichtet und mich entschlossen, einen anderen Lüfter zu verwenden. Beim Tausch habe ich dann gesehen, dass ihr einen Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350 verwendet, der bekanntlich zum klackern neigt. 
Da ich aber öfters System für Bekannte zusammenbaue, würde ich weiterhin gerne auf die Pure-Reihe zurückgreifen. Jetzt war meine Überlegung, dass ihr vielleicht den Lüfter gegen eure eigene Silent Wings Pure Modellreihe gewechselt habt. Würde ja auch namentlich passen. Dann könnte ich endlich wieder auf die Pure-Netzteile zurückgreifen, da ich die Pure-Lüfter aller Größen schon ausprobiert habe und klasse finde.
Vielen Dank schon mal fürs lesen!


----------



## Kaktus (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was aktuell drin ist, erkenne ich nicht aus meinem L7 heraus, aber ein Silent Wing ist das mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht. Die finden sich nur in den besseren Modellen. Dir ist auch bewusst das die L7 Reihe keinen Vor-Ortservice hat? Übersehen sehr viele.

Aber im mal im Ernst, wäre wäre wünschenswert wenn hier bessere Lüfter verwendet werden würden. Mein L7 fängt auch schon an zu klackern. Sehr nervig.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Ich weiß, dass die Straight- sowie die Dark Power Modelle den Silent Wing Lüfter haben. Ich meine jetzt aber den Silent Wing *PURE*.
Was genau meinst Du mit Vor-Ortservice. Oder meinst Du den 48h Austauschservice, den nur die Pro Reihe hat? Und warum? Ich wollte ihn doch gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## Kaktus (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Es ist auch nicht die Silent Wing Pure Reihe. Ja, ich meinte den 48h Austausservice den alle BeQuiet NTs haben außer die L7 Reihe. Die Straight Power Reihe hat den Service auch. War nur ein allgemeiner Hinweis darauf. Hätte ich das z.B. vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir gleich ein E7 für das System geholt wofür ich das L7 verwende.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Hallo DaxTrose

Welche Pure Power Serie meinst du?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Hallo Stefan, ich wusste nicht, dass es schon verschiedene Pure Power Serien gab! Sorry! Ich meine die aktuelle L7 Serie.

EDIT: Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich beim ersten Netzteil ein L6 hatte. Haben sich denn die Lüfter geändert - und wenn ja, welche benutzt ihr aktuell bei der L7 Serie?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Vielen Dank für die Info, dass Du Dich für ein Pure Power mit Silent Wings PURE interessieren würdest. Das ist für uns sehr interessant zu wissen. Diese Lüfter sind in dem L7 derzeit nicht verbaut. Momentan verwenden wir ein Modell von Protechnik mit Rifle Bearing.

Wenn wir die Silent Wings PURE verbauen würde, hätte das natürlich Auswirkungen auf den Preis. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Kunden bereit sind, diesen Aufpreis zu bezahlen. Was ist denn Deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüfter verwendet ihr in PurePower Netzteilen?*

Ok, vielen Dank! Dann bin ich gespannt auf die L8 Serie!  
Für meinen HTPC habe ich extra wegen des Lüfters zum Straight Power 400W der L7 Serie gegriffen.


----------

